# Maryland, Pennsylvania, DC Meet??



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Anone up for it in September/October before it gets cold? There seems to be a buch of ppl from the southern Pa/Md area and i think I saw a few Northern Va folks posting. Could be a good time. What does everyone think? Any interest?


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

*Maybe.*


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

Depends on where you guys are holding it I would be down. Also add Delaware too.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

skylar112 said:


> Depends on where you guys are holding it I would be down. Also add Delaware too.


forgot about the Delaware peeps. I figured either Oregon Ridge State Park which is north of Baltimore or Codorus State Park which is on the Pa/Md border.


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

chefhow said:


> forgot about the Delaware peeps. I figured either Oregon Ridge State Park which is north of Baltimore or Codorus State Park which is on the Pa/Md border.


Hmm I think Oregon Ridge will be better, it will cater to probably more of the folks from down south too. Either park is a 2 hour drive each way for me, plus $20 in tolls, so I'm interested depending on my schedule around that time.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Here's where we'll have the meet. 
http://www.baltimorecountymd.gov/Ag...arks/oregonridgelodge/outdoorrent.html#groves


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

Definitely interested if it's a on a weekend


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

That would be sweet...It's a bit closer than Jersey. If it's in MD, I definately will be there...

I still probably won't have my system in though.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

I'd like to be there for this one, yes.
Count me in


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Oregon Ridge State Park in Hunt Valley, MD looks good and how does October 4sound to everyone? Should be getting a bit cooler by then and they have grills onsite.


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

chefhow said:


> Oregon Ridge State Park in Hunt Valley, MD looks good and how does October 4sound to everyone? Should be getting a bit cooler by then and they have grills onsite.


*That is pretty close for me and Don. Very nice place for hiking and such.*


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

denim said:


> *That is pretty close for me and Don. Very nice place for hiking and such.*


This might be do-able for us central jersey guys.


----------



## EEB (Jul 21, 2008)

I might be able to make it. Will know for sure when it get's closer.

Codorus State Park would have been a nice place to have it since it's only a 10-15 minute drive for me....


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

WRX/Z28 said:


> This might be do-able for us central jersey guys.


Too far for me.


----------



## Ed Lester (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi Guys, I would be interested as long as I am free. I just signed up here and I dont really know anybody on here yet.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

EEB said:


> I might be able to make it. Will know for sure when it get's closer.
> 
> Codorus State Park would have been a nice place to have it since it's only a 10-15 minute drive for me....



Yeah, I live in York, Codorus is about 15-20 min for me but Oregon Ridge is only 30-40 min from me, that is the 1/2way point of my daily commute to work.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Ed Lester said:


> Hi Guys, I would be interested as long as I am free. I just signed up here and I dont really know anybody on here yet.


Hey Ed. I'm also a Philly guy, I think we have quite a few from Philadelphia. This will be my first meet as well, so look forward to seeing everyone and hearing some great systems


----------



## raadkins16 (Apr 21, 2005)

I would be down to come as well. Gives me an excuse to visit Baltimore on the way back.


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

I'd be down depending on my schedule. I see that there are a few Philly guys here, we could have a caravan on the way down.


----------



## Ed Lester (Aug 5, 2008)

I go to the Baltimore area often for dB Drags at US Audio in Glen Burnie MD.
Not a bad drive at all and I have many friends down there.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

denim said:


> *That is pretty close for me and Don. Very nice place for hiking and such.*


Sure would be convenient for me.


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

Rudeboy said:


> Sure would be convenient for me.


*I was just by you last night, had to drop the 528i off for some PM.*


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

denim said:


> *I was just by you last night, had to drop the 528i off for some PM.*


Northwest? I actually drove by your exit Friday and Monday on my way to and from NY


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Don and Denim,

Where in MD are you guys?


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

Weightless said:


> Don and Denim,
> 
> Where in MD are you guys?


*I live in Harford County.*



Rudeboy said:


> Northwest? I actually drove by your exit Friday and Monday on my way to and from NY


*You should have gave me a buzz on your way up to NY, I would have tagged along. As for last night, I came straight up Reisterstown RD, and took the wifey and baby to Lenny's Deli for their first time.*


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

Weightless said:


> Don and Denim,
> 
> Where in MD are you guys?


I'm in Owings Mills.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

denim said:


> You should have gave me a buzz on your way up to NY, I would have tagged along. As for last night, I came straight up Reisterstown RD, and took the wifey and baby to Lenny's Deli for their first time.


It was around 11:00 AM on Friday and 4:00 PM on Friday. Assumed you'd be in the city.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> I'm in Owings Mills.


I drive down there for work everyday from York, Reisterstown Rd.


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

Rudeboy said:


> It was around 11:00 AM on Friday and 4:00 PM on Friday. Assumed you'd be in the city.


*Yeah.*


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

I do work at the Carefirst in Owings Mills. I didn't know you were in the area...


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

Small world


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Weightless said:


> I do work at the Carefirst in Owings Mills. I didn't know you were in the area...


The one on Painters Mill? Ive been there


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

*I used to pretend to be a teacher at Owings Mills High School.*


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

It's the main admin office off of Mill Run Circle. I service their AV systems from time to time.


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

Rudeboy said:


> Small world


*I will be back up your way tonight, but it will only be for a few moments.*


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

I'm down.


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

Daishi said:


> I'm down.


Let's do this thing!


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

Bump! Keep this alive, we need this GTG!


----------



## Gi_Joe (Aug 17, 2021)

Couple of Frederick guys would like to come out and check it out.... Is it still Oct 4th


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Gi_Joe said:


> Couple of Frederick guys would like to come out and check it out.... Is it still Oct 4th


I imagine you didn't pay much attention to the actual date?


----------



## Gi_Joe (Aug 17, 2021)

Clearly not lol


----------

